# Help required platinum paladin dirty solution



## gingerbeaker (Jul 15, 2019)

This is my first attempt at refining pgms. I know I will have to detox my solution as I know that I've put to much nitric in my ar. I'm trying to refine from dpf and doc waste and I accept I will get an fee contaments. I have heat treated my medium before adding it to ar.What I'm getting is green /gray sedement that has formed near the end of cooking and I'm finding it hard to identify. Any help in this matter would be greatfull. Ps just like to say great site and there are some very informative members and thanks for all the past posts they have been an great help. I think I have added two pictures


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 15, 2019)

What is pdf and doc waste?


----------



## gingerbeaker (Jul 16, 2019)

So sorry dpf and deisel oxadation catalyst .


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 16, 2019)

In this case the sediment is probably alumina. Decant liquid, rinse the sediment with water and add supernatants. From the clear liquid precipitate the PM's using any method discussed in this forum


----------



## archeonist (Jul 16, 2019)

Be careful with pgm solutions they are very toxic.


----------



## gingerbeaker (Jul 19, 2019)

Taken in and understood thank you for you time gentlemen.


----------

